
Show HN: Postgres – DigitalOcean Marketplace 1-Click App - kiwicopple
https://marketplace.digitalocean.com/apps/supabase-postgres
======
kiwicopple
We[1] were a bit surprised that there wasn't a standard Postgres droplet on
the Digital Ocean marketplace, so we decided support one. It's quite a long
process, happy to explain it if anyone is thinking of doing something similar

This droplet comes pre-installed with a few useful plugins:

    
    
      - Postgres 12
      - PostGIS
      - pgTAP
      - pgAudit
      - plv8 - Write in Javascript functions in Postgres.
      - plpython3u - Python3 enabled by default. Write in Python functions in Postgres.
    

More info in the repo:
[https://github.com/supabase/postgres](https://github.com/supabase/postgres)

[1] [https://supabase.io](https://supabase.io)

